# Cap Finistere 'hove to' off French coast.



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Morning All,
Anyone out there on board Brittany Ferries Cap Finistere? According to our local news (BBC Radio Solent) she had to take shelter off the north-west coast of France last night en route to Bilbao. A passenger was interviewed on the radio and she said the ship was pitching and rolling all night making sleep virtually impossible. They are not sure if the ship will continue to Bilbao or put into Brest and offload there. Despite the long drive from Brest I know which I would prefer!!!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The ship will stand it, the problem will be the passengers.
In my trucking days, I have been on many rough crossings, including the night of the great storm, (89/90 can't remember) when many trees blew down. Even ambulances waiting for sea sick passengers, trucks sliding around on deck, as securing chains had broken or fallen off!!  And the smell  
Look on the bright side, at least the large ferries, now have stabilizers 8) 
They will probably get free food, if they can eat it :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ouch.

Despite what people say about the bay of biscay and the channel heading that way (no problems at all, never had a bad crossing etc), I would not want to try it at this time of year. I've been on a couple of P&O cruise ships across there in December & January in force 8+ , one was rather bouncy and the other (Aurora, built for ocean going rather than just a cruise ship) handled it brilliantly. 

tunnel & drive for me, no risk of rough stuff 8)


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

It's bad enough on the Torpoint Ferry. Still they kept the bridge open and despite all, the band played on!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You have to have been on one in bad conditions to know what they are going through.

We came back on the Tor Britannia from Gothenberg to Felixstowe one April in the late 1970's with a new generator on a chassis cab that I had taken out previously. We had another driver with us in an LT VW van. When we left Stockholm it was fairly nice, but we hit one of these storms coming south towards Gothernberg and it was awful.

When we got to the Port, the ship was late in, and was late departing. We had 3"-4" of frozen snow and slush on the front of both vehicles.

Probably the worst crossing I have ever had, plenty of walking wounded through being thrown about or just falling over. The ship was small compared with some of the Stena ships now, but we got back home OK. 

We had another trip with Olsen Lines 'Venus' aka Black Prince, going to Bergen from Newcastle, that was pretty bad as well. I think that was probably the last but one of the trips, we had four soundproofed generators built altogether. We had to go through Norway as Gotherberg dock labour was on strike.

Peter


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Latest news is that they are going into Brest and not on to Bilbao. They should dock in Brest around 1000 this morning. I am guessing this will cause major problems for a lot of people on board. They would have expected to arrive Bilbao early afternoon, instead they will be faced with a journey of some 980 kms in order to get to Bilbao. With many businesses closing early on Christmas Eve and perhaps not re-opening till Boxing Day my worry would be getting enough fuel for the journey.

Caulkhead


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You want to try some of the older and much smaller, flat bottom freighters, such as the old Normandie Shipper!
Be on that and stuck out for over 24 hours, in a F10/11 and you certainly know it. Free food & drink though :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think I'd rather keep on dry land and drive for a few days,it's a decision for anyone wanting to go southern Europe in winter..........................................

//www.youtube.com/embed/2ZN_rnT68sM

Yukkk !!!


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

The ship is now in Brest...see pic

She did a u-turn last night after her passage via sheltering off Roscoff!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It must have been a pretty scary crossing,hope there was no MHF members on it..................

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-hundreds-people-stranded-dozens-injured.html


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was on the cap finisterre last week crossing from Portsmouth to Bilbao. Thank god we missed out on that!! I'm not the best seafarer even in the calmest of weather. Two years ago our crossing from Portsmouth to Santander was delayed 3 days before departure due to a poor weather forecast. I'm surprised the same didn't happen here as the poor weather had been predicted several days in advance?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Makes you wonder why they set off in the first place considering we all knew it was coming. Dammed if they do dammed if they dont I suppose.

I love it when its rough. Never get seasick but it does have a snowball effect when everyone starts puking around you.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Makes you wonder why they set off in the first place considering we all knew it was coming. Dammed if they do dammed if they dont I suppose.
> 
> I love it when its rough. Never get seasick but it does have a snowball effect when everyone starts puking around you.


I was surprised that the sailing to Bilbao went ahead. When I checked the B/F website on Sunday evening the Portsmouth/Caen and Plymouth/Roscoff sailings on Monday had been cancelled and the Portsmouth/St.Malo was going to/from Cherbourg instead. These crossings are rarely cancelled so I was, as I say, very surprised the Portsmouth/Bilbao was going ahead. Brittany Ferries are taking a lot of flack from very unhappy customers via Twitter and Facebook. Faced with a near 1000 km drive to Bilbao I would be giving them some as well!!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> I think I'd rather keep on dry land and drive for a few days,it's a decision for anyone wanting to go southern Europe in winter..........................................
> 
> //www.youtube.com/embed/2ZN_rnT68sM
> 
> Yukkk !!!


At least the clip you posted was of a ferry which seemed to be only pitching and not rolling.

There was another clip alongside which showed a ship apparently 'dead in the water' since he had not turned head to wind and appeared to be at the mercy of the seas and rolling +/- 20 degrees.

A horrible situation to be in 8O 8O 8O

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Makes you wonder why they set off in the first place considering we all knew it was coming. Dammed if they do dammed if they dont I suppose.
> ...


In over 12 years of about 30 return crossings per year, I only ever had one ferry cancel on me. That was BF, ST Malo to Pompi.
Been on most and all of the longer channel crossings, in all sorts of weather :lol: 
Love it, but I am lucky as rough weather does not bother me, it's excitement :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> caulkhead said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I too do not mind pitching into a bit of 'rough'  :lol:

(or am I on the wrong thread? - I will soon know if 'sexybint' does not answer :wink: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Barryd is the nice sort of chap, that when you're doing okay but the ship smells a bit, he goes to the gallery and gets a greasy bacon roll. Still at least in rough seas the crew do not have to clean off the sides of the ship.
Must admit, was surprised the ship went out. In Plymouth yesterday, the ambulance service seemed to be treating a lot of people who had been blown over in the wind.
I asked one elderly lady, why she was out on such a day and she said she had nipped out to get a few bits, seems a bit mad, when you may go home with broken bones!
Anyway, lot calmer now.
Wish you all a happy and safe Christmas


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I don't think Passenger ferries should set sail in storm force seas or when they are forecast.

However, for all the slating Biscay gets, we have crossed many time and only ever had 1 1/2 very bad crossings.

When it is rough, it is rough. But so is the North Sea over to Norway.

When the rest of the seas are rough, often biscay is okay.

And yes, it is fine for all of you who have the time to meander down through France. But for those of us who don't. Bilabo/Santander to South coast is the only alternative. By the time I have battled with The M60/M56/M6/M42/M40/M25/M26/M20 if they all manage to stay open. I am ready for a break from driving.

Have a look at the met office forecasts from earlier this year. See how biscay is not red like the other areas.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Two points.
They are not just passenger ferry's, have you ever counted how many trucks are on board. You may be surprised at the quantity. Lots of just in time products, that don't want delays.

You can drive down quicker, but you will be knackered!
But, if two drive, it is a viable option.
One driver can do it easily in about 14/16 hours drive (truck speed) depending on which ferry.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grath said:


> Two points.
> They are not just passenger ferry's, have you ever counted how many trucks are on board. You may be surprised at the quantity. Lots of just in time products, that don't want delays.
> 
> You can drive down quicker, but you will be knackered!
> ...


Driving from which Port Grath?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Two points.
> ...


Cherbourg or Caen is less than 14 hour to Bilbao
Calais probably about 16hr
I am talking about driving time, not including breaks!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I was going to say.

We went via Bilbao in August (minibus of 8) from Manchester to Costa Blanca. Took us two days.

Came back via Caen as Bilbao and Santander were full.

Cost a fortune in hotels (2 stops). Traffic was a nightmare through France and it took us three days to get home with 4 drivers.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> I was going to say.
> 
> We went via Bilbao in August (minibus of 8) from Manchester to Costa Blanca. Took us two days.
> 
> ...


Sorry, can't understand that, except maybe the difference between professional drivers and leisure drivers. Sorry, not trying to sound smart, but these are facts.
I finished about 10 years ago and every driver on the ferry would make around the Castets area, (hard 10 hr slog) which is just over one hour from the border at Irun. From Castets, it's an easy 4 hour drive to Bilbao.
10 years before that, you couldn't legally, even make Bordeaux, but look how things have changed.
I wouldn't be surprised if they are not making the border soon! with road improvement!
Liverpool to Madrid and back was 6 days, using Portsmouth / Cherbourg overnight ferry. This included messing about delivering and reloading.
The thing with a truck, is that you keep the wheels rolling, OK slower speed than a car, but they keep moving while a car driver stops for this, that and the other.
I have seen cars pass me over and over again, and the only reason is because they keep stopping!
Mind you, now, I have retired, I wouldn't want to be covering those distances again, not in one day.
And Mrs G can't understand, why I was knackered when I got home for two days rest, and didn't want to do anything.
Please, this is not about me, as all the truckers did similar!
Not so easy, is it! week in, week out!

edit
Don't forget, we were doing this so often, we knew every bump in the road, every bend, so we didn't have to slow down too much!
If anybody disputes these times, please feel free, to contact any Transport Manager who has vehicles running to Spain. I am 100% sure, they will confirm! It's all recorded on Tackograph!

extra.
Valencia, was two full 10 hour driving shifts, sometimes an extra hour
Oporto, via Madrid (long way round) including unloading and reloading in same Madrid factory was 3 days to Caen/ Cherbourg/ le Harve/ Dieppe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Let me Explain then.

We left Manchester and managed to get to Portsmouth in the standard 4 hours. Had we left a little later, we may have got stuck in the 8 hour closure of the M27 and missed the ferry.

On the Ferry to Bilbao and we get there in 24 hours. A further 7-8 hour drive with just one stop gets us to Javea, Costa Blanca.

Return:

Coming back, as I said, we could not get on the return ferry from Santander or Bilbao as the ships were full.

So we drove up Via Zaragoza, San Sebastion and queued at the tolls for a very long time at the Border. We eventually stopped at a hotel in Dax for the first night..

Second day took us up through Bordeaux and on towards the Caen port. Traffic was almost non stop nose-to-tail stop/start. It took us 12 hours with just one lunch stop to get from Dax to Le Mans where we had another overnight stop. Day 3 was made up of 8am start, onto Caen. Ferry to Portsmouth and a 6 hour drive from Portsmouth to Manchester.

very long 3 days.

Having said that, the year before when Brittany Ferries had a strike. We drove from Manchester to Hull-Zebrugge. Overnight ferry. Zeebrugge to Bordeuax day one, Bordeaux to Javea Day two.

Still 3 days including ferries.

TM


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Due to sail to Santander Friday been cancelled due to weather. next ferry next Friday hope the weather is better just lost a week. only giving me a £27 refund.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Try getting kitted up in diving gear as the boat pitches and rolls all over and the smell from the engine comes wafting over the stern, if you don't puke with all that, you will be the one with a bacon butty as all others flee to the windward side of the ship to have sick blown all over themselve's.. :lol: :lol: :lol: .

ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't think Passenger ferries should set sail in storm force seas or when they are forecast.
> 
> ...


Another quiet day for Boscay!


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

On one trip I did in 1974 we recorded a roll angle of 47.5 degrees.  
That meant it was easier to sit on the wall than the floor.
(That was a naval frigate in a hurricane though)


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We are on next Sunday's (2 night) crossing!

At the time of booking I thought it would be good to have the extra time on board - sort of like a mini cruise...

Hopefully things will have calmed down a bit by then.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've done Plymouth-Santander three times, we always had the trailer and just me driving out of the three of us.

Looked at driving down through France, but with trailer speed restrictions it was much easier to take the boat, and I'd do it again if we were going that way.

As Grath says, two drivers would eat it, but with wide & son who need breaks for drink & loo, it takes so much time out of it that you may as well boat it.

Inverness and back in a day is my best run, that was in the summer before the holiday season.

Peter


----------

